# Crop Dusting



## k9

For two years in a row my neighbor has used a crop duster to spray chemical death over his corn, last year both of my hives failed. This year two days ago he had a plane spray his crops again, tonight checking my hives i find piles of dead bees outshide the hive...... I'm done with bees, and it's just a matter of time before this insanity is vested on the humans that have caused it. Good for them they deserve it.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Have you spoken to your neighbor and let him know whats going on? Does he know you have bees? Can you ask him to tell you when and what he is going to spray so you can lock your bees up for a couple of days during and after?


----------



## k9

Your right Buffy, i should lock up bees that are natural and benefical pollinators so that my neighbor can fly a plane around the top of my house, he is literally 30ft above it and spray chemical death. We are all better off for that.Maybe i can find someone that wants to bury some nuclear rad waste on my property.... really just don't drink the water.


----------



## k9

That chemical is being sprayed on a field 90 ft. from my house,the pland banks a turn over my house, the bees die off within two days, get the connection? What is it doing to us? It gets sprayed in the air for all of us to breath, hold my breath for two days, three???


----------



## unregistered41671

Maybe you ought to buy more acreage. What he does on his property is his business.


----------



## k9

Possum Belly said:


> Maybe you ought to buy more acreage. What he does on his property is his business.


 Soi guess you don't have a problem with any airplane flying 30 ft. over the top of your house dripping chemicals onto your property.....


----------



## iti_oj

G


Possum Belly said:


> Maybe you ought to buy more acreage. What he does on his property is his business.


Right because their is no drift or run off.


----------



## unregistered41671

k9 said:


> Soi guess you don't have a problem with any airplane flying 30 ft. over the top of your house dripping chemicals onto your property.....


I would have no problem with an airplane flying 30 ft above my house at all and I am sure he does not start spraying until he is well over the neighbors property. *If* he is spraying on your property, then I am sure you have legal grounds to stop it. 

What if your neighbor is allergic to bees? Do you think you would get rid of the bees?

Maybe you should move and next time buy more property so you won't be bothered by someone spraying. What I do on my property is my business as long as I am not breaking the law. The same applies to you.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I can see both sides of this issue.
First off, a good and responsible pilot will not start spraying until he or she is over the field, yet at the same time, wind can still cause drift.
On the other hand, like mentioned, he or she may not be able to keep all of the insecticides, herbicides, fungicides on their property, but on the same token, you can't keep your bees on just your property.
Maybe move your bee boxes to the opposite side of your property to keep them better protected from direct contact with the spray.
Much like my place, I can only do so much to keep my sweet corn from being pollinated by the neighboring field corn, at the same time, keeping the neighboring field corn from being pollinated by my sweet corn.
No one answer is going to be win win for all parties involved, but a medium comprise must be met.


----------



## k9

Possum it's good to know that you are a money makes it right kinda guy. I'm done with bees that will no longer be an issue. What is an issue, and most homesteading types can see this is that products can be sprayed from an aircraft onto crops that are in the food chain for human consumption and that chemical whatever it is eridacates two bee hives in two days. I can't control the air drift, nor the ground water runoff, but in a world of might makes right and get mo money then the haves prevail. GM and Du pont would love you, prove that the toxic soup we poured on our property contaminated your well water and gave you cancer, or birth defects, or alzhimers, or made some people brain dead. Hey Monsanto and Bayer says it's safe and they bought the scientists to prove it, right Possum, so that must make it right. Big oil says that fracking is safe and harmless, ask those folks that are poor and had their wells ruined by it how safe it is? Hey guess they shoulda bought more land right? Screw' em let drink crude oil and natural gas they are just poor rif raff anyway.


----------



## k9

Oh and BTW Possum, if that neighbor were allergic to bees, maybe he should "buy more acreage" or "move away" to avoid them, as last time i checked having a bee hive is not against the law- yet. That self centered logic works both ways.


----------



## unregistered41671

k9 said:


> Oh and BTW Possum, if that neighbor were allergic to bees, maybe he should "buy more acreage" or "move away" to avoid them, as last time i checked having a bee hive is not against the law- yet. That self centered logic works both ways.


Exactly!!!


----------



## iti_oj

If you can't see the difference between bees which might harm a handful of people and deadly Nero toxins that harm all people...


----------



## unregistered41671

I can see the difference but can you read? I am agreeing with K9 saying if the other guy did not like his bees that the other guy could move and buy more property.


----------



## iti_oj

Possum Belly said:


> I can see the difference but can you read? I am agreeing with K9 saying if the other guy did not like his bees that the other guy could move and buy more property.


That's ignorant of actual reality. Most people can't just up and move.

Nor does that deal with underlying issues


----------



## unregistered41671

I reckon that if you or he can't move then grit your teeth and bear it. *Usually* when something like this happens, the person complaining buys a piece of property next to a farmer that has been there for years. The new guy usually wants the farmer to change his ways to accommodate him.


----------



## iti_oj

I'm going to try an analogy. Most places have ordinances on sound, who can make what noises when where and v how loud. Since sound can not be contained to ones own property. Nor can one Contain the effect's of all these petri chemicals that are a lot more damaging to society and nature at large.


----------



## k9

He has a Monsanto kinda mind, that Agent Orange will not harm you is what they told the troops in Viet Nam, and DDT is harmless to humans..... Monsanto and Bayer are beating that same drum today...so what he does on his land is his business. And if your air and water is contaminated with his toxic soup *YOU* have to try to pay for and prove it against a battery of corporate attorneys heard in front of a jury of what he does on his property is his busness jurors.


----------



## unregistered41671

Then go ahead with the legal steps as in a suit!!!!! If the guy is breaking the law then K9 would have the advantage, if not then.........


----------



## k9

I owned my property before this neighbor barrowed money from the bank to buy his FYI and i grew up on a farm and have been around farming all my life so don't try to go there.


----------



## unregistered41671

Am I right on saying that the farmer was there first?


----------



## k9

No, I was.


----------



## k9

Possum needs to read the Fewer Bees in my Garden thread in Homesteading Questions


----------



## unregistered41671

Well, I hate that you are losing bees and having problems. Maybe you ought to had a little more forethought about what may happen to the land next to you before you bought yours. Maybe you could have bought more land and insulated yourself and bees a little more. He has as much right to do what he wishes on his property as you do yours.


----------



## unregistered41671

k9 said:


> Possum needs to read the Fewer Bees in my Garden thread in Homesteading Questions


Possum could care less about reading about the bees. I am talking about what people do or don't do on *their* property.


----------



## k9

I am not in debt to anyone.... when the property went up for sale a few years ago we tried to buy a portion of it, all or nothing. The guy that bought it paid over a Million dollars for that land, he is in his 60's and he told me he will never be out of debt. He cut down many 100 plus year old Oaks and scared the landscape, his land his business. But you can not seem to get the fact that I object to some unknow chemical being sprayed in the air by a plane when it has such an immediate and devestating effect on those hives. You can't seem to get that, maybe you are too young for Viet Nam, I'm not. Monsanto and the government told the troops that chemical is safe to humans.... my cousin was a door gunner on a slick and he is suffering with the effects of that spray. I really have no say on what the guy does on his land, nor do I care, I do miss those beautiful old oaks but that is his business. But *I DO NOT *believe Monsanto, or the government about the safety of any of the chemicals they spray in the open air from an airplane. I don't want it in my ground water or in the air on any of my property and if i had 1000 acres and he the same somewhere they would meet.


----------



## iti_oj

At possum. 

I see you didn't not have a counter point to my point about noise. So I'll assume you conceded that point. We can go the fireworks thread in the equine forum to demonstrate the same point. One does not have the right to do anything they want on there land especially if they can not keep it contained to their own land. 

Now you made the point about suing if he had the legal right, not knowing town, county and state or dances I can not speak on that but I will nominally concede legally eh sol. Like i said before though that's ignoring the underlying issues. 

What should the laws be? Can I move next door to you and throw concerts that keep you up every night? Can i set fireworks off during fire season? Why not? Why can some one just poison willy nilly? Is the right to spread poison a constitutional right? 

I'd imagine we both support gun rights and the right to hunt but can one hunt on their quarter acre back yard in suburbia?


----------



## unregistered41671

I am not in debt to anyone either for all that matters. Don't see why you brought that up. That is not what I am speaking of. No, I am probably as old as you or maybe older. I don't like chemicals either......
That guy has every right to do whatever on his land the same as you. Maybe you ought to be complaining to him rather than here. Who knows, he may ask the pilot of the ag sprayer to spray when the wind is blowing away from you. In the end,* it is his land*, mortgage or no mortgage, or how much he owes is irrelevant.


----------



## unregistered41671

iti_oj said:


> At possum.
> 
> I see you didn't not have a counter point to my point about noise. So I'll assume you conceded that point. We can go the fireworks thread in the equine forum to demonstrate the same point. One does not have the right to do anything they want on there land especially if they can not keep it contained to their own land.
> 
> Now you made the point about suing if he had the legal right, not knowing town, county and state or dances I can not speak on that but I will nominally concede legally eh sol. Like i said before though that's ignoring the underlying issues.
> 
> What should the laws be? Can I move next door to you and throw concerts that keep you up every night? Can i set fireworks off during fire season? Why not? Why can some one just poison willy nilly? Is the right to spread poison a constitutional right?
> 
> I'd imagine we both support gun rights and the right to hunt but can one hunt on their quarter acre back yard in suburbia?


No I don't argue about stupid things such as an AG spray plane making noise. It is an airplane doing it's job. There are such things as noise laws such as having a concert at night but I seriously doubt that would apply to crop dusters. Maybe the guy can hire one of those green electric engine crop dusters next time!!!ound:


----------



## k9

I brought it up because you told me i should have bought it.....
I'm sorry if your the moderator of this forum and you don't like my post, I was telling bee keeping people about my problem and issues when you took up the cause, how may hives did you say you had????


----------



## iti_oj

Possum Belly said:


> I am not in debt to anyone either for all that matters. Don't see why you brought that up. That is not what I am speaking of. No, I am probably as old as you or maybe older. I don't like chemicals either......
> That guy has every right to do whatever on his land the same as you. Maybe you ought to be complaining to him rather than here. Who knows, he may ask the pilot of the ag sprayer to spray when the wind is blowing away from you. In the end,* it is his land*, mortgage or no mortgage, or how much he owes is irrelevant.


That is not true, and i have demonstrated as such. such as the post above yours.


----------



## iti_oj

Possum Belly said:


> No I don't argue about stupid things such as an AG spray plane making noise. It is an airplane doing it's job. There are such things as noise laws such as having a concert at night but I seriously doubt that would apply to crop dusters. Maybe the guy can hire one of those green electric engine crop dusters next time!!!ound:


nice, strawmen, and by that i mean you ignored all my actual points and responded to one i did not make. I guess that means that you concede i was right but wont admit it. I never said he can't spray because of the noise. Why don't you respond to my actual points.


----------



## unregistered41671

I have no bees and don't look to get any. The only reason I even looked at this thread as the title spoke of "crop dusters". It peaked my interest as I used to fly airplanes, that is all. I just think the guy next door has the SAME rights to do on his property as you do on yours. SIMPLE


----------



## unregistered41671

iti_oj said:


> nice, strawmen, and by that i mean I'll assume since you ignored all my actual points and responded to one i did not make. I guess that means that you concede i was right but wont admit it. I never said he can't spray because of the noise. Why don't you respond to my actual points.


I will not argue with idiots for argument sake. I made my point as both property owners have the right to do what they want. Plain and simple. 

I am done here, say what you want.


----------



## k9

Possum Belly said:


> Possum could care less about reading about the bees. I am talking about what people do or don't do on *their* property.


 
So your just trolling the bee forum looking to start a fight with someone...b/c you said you don't care about reading about bees


----------



## unregistered41671

k9 said:


> So your just trolling the bee forum looking to start a fight with someone...b/c you said you don't care about reading about bees


Read post #33


----------



## iti_oj

Possum Belly said:


> I will not argue with idiots for argument sake. I made my point as both property owners have the right to do what they want. Plain and simple.
> 
> I am done here, say what you want.


Since you have not countered a single point I have made then its clear I have won. Since i countered you can do what you want point, since you actually can't do what you want.


----------



## iti_oj

Also you resorted to name calling and personal attacks. So good job.


----------



## k9

Your comment "I use to fly planes" tells me all i need to know. I hope you never get to the point where you say "I use to be able to eat *real* food." But I doubt that you understand that.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

iti_oj said:


> Since you have not countered a single point I have made then its clear I have won.


OMG!!!! LOL
I won, I won, I got into an argument on the internet and i won....wow, let's do the happy dance. Give me a break

As far as "trolling the beekeeping forum", what a crock.
When I visit homesteading today, I click the new posts button, and read any posts that catch my attention, rarely do i pay attention to what category they were posted in.

Not calling anyone names at all, so don't take this as such, but a phrase that use to be readily used on another forum I use to frequent, with regards to winning arguments on the internet:
Winning an argument on the internet is like getting the gold medal in the special Olympics. Sure you may have won, but that doesn't keep you from acting retarded.

Yes, that phrase is non politically correct, and can be construed as harsh, but as i stated, I am not calling anyone out or calling anyone names, just giving food for thought.

I won, I won....is that really necessary? What grade are we in?

Something else to ponder, just because someone else is wrong, that doesnt necessarily mean you are right.

Carry on, I thing teacher just said its snack time then nap time.


----------



## iti_oj

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> OMG!!!! LOL
> I won, I won, I got into an argument on the internet and i won....wow, let's do the happy dance. Give me a break
> 
> As far as "trolling the beekeeping forum", what a crock.
> When I visit homesteading today, I click the new posts button, and read any posts that catch my attention, rarely do i pay attention to what category they were posted in.
> 
> Not calling anyone names at all, so don't take this as such, but a phrase that use to be readily used on another forum I use to frequent, with regards to winning arguments on the internet:
> Winning an argument on the internet is like getting the gold medal in the special Olympics. Sure you may have won, but that doesn't keep you from acting retarded.
> 
> Yes, that phrase is non politically correct, and can be construed as harsh, but as i stated, I am not calling anyone out or calling anyone names, just giving food for thought.
> 
> I won, I won....is that really necessary? What grade are we in?
> 
> Something else to ponder, just because someone else is wrong, that doesnt necessarily mean you are right.
> 
> Carry on, I thing teacher just said its snack time then nap time.


You have added nothing to this thread. Why did you post? I conceded his point that was valid. All his he did was ignore mine then insult me.

And yes it does matter because these v issues matter. Maybe winning on this forum doesn't matter but it demonstrates the strength of my points so I can use them in more meaningful places. Also this place has a large following so winning here effects a lot of opinions.


----------



## k9

Dixie Bee Acres, do you keep bees?


----------



## iti_oj

Also winning the special Olympics is a big deal and they are likely twice the athletes that your average American is
And one does not have to demonstrate them selfs right to show some else is wrong. Either way.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

k9 said:


> Dixie Bee Acres, do you keep bees?


Not now, they were killed off over the long cold winter.


----------



## k9

So do you have something useful to add? Ever have this happen to you or your hives? Do you have some helpful information or just stirring the pot too?


----------



## alleyyooper

In Michigan you have recourse to recover your losses. 

I also have a problem with plans just a mear 30ft above my house. I contacted the local air port and reported I had this yellow plane buzzing my house every evening while I am trying to relax and I want it stopped ASAP. If it doesn't I am here and now annoccing a no fly zone around my house and I will shoot the SOB down if I keep seeing him above my house. 

It Stopped. Took a couple shots at the guy with an urtlia lite and that also stopped.

And people ***** about noisy snowmobiles.

 Al


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

k9 said:


> So do you have something useful to add? Ever have this happen to you or your hives? Do you have some helpful information or just stirring the pot too?


Not stirring the pot at all, just pointing out rationalization.
Do I have something useful to add? That just depends on any one persons own opinion of what is or isn't useful.
Ranting on the internet may relieve your frustrations over your hive losses, but is it "useful"?
Possibly, or possibly not. It isn't likely to change anything, so some would say not, yet by human nature, most people feel a sense of relief just by venting about their frustrations, so some would say it is infact useful.

So, in order to properly answer your question of if i have anything useful to add, I would need you to first offer me your opinion of what you feel is or is not useful.

Edit: my appologies, you said helpful, not useful. Does not really change the scope of anything, but please feel free to substitute the word "helpful" in place of the word "useful"


----------



## iti_oj

I see Dixie too is unable to counter or respond to my points
And only joined the conversation to attack and stir the pot.


----------



## k9

Thanks Al it's good to converse with a bee keeper on the bee keeping forum. I have a call in to DEQ


----------



## Mike in Ohio

I rarely have to put on my moderator hat for the Beekeeping forum but I guess this is one of those few times. Can everyone take a few deep breathes, count to 10 and calm down? 

I'm not going to lock the thread (yet) because this actually is an issue for a lot of beekeepers and if people can tone down their posts it might actually be a thread that is useful to others down the road.

I know it can get emotional if you lose your hives over something like this and it was a tough winter for a lot of folks anyways (in terms of losses). Depending on the jurisdiction you may have legal recourse. I am not a lawyer so I can't speak to that in detail.

This is a forum for beekeeping. Please, let's try to maintain the decorum that is the norm for the beekeeping forum.

Thank you.

Mike in Ohio.


----------



## flewism

For aerial spraying / crop dusting complaints contact the Michigan Dept. of Agriculture Pesticide and Plant Pest Management Div. At 517- 3731087


----------



## k9

Thank you flewism i have a call in to them and waiting on a call back.


----------



## Seth

Possum Belly said:


> I reckon that if you or he can't move then grit your teeth and bear it. *Usually* when something like this happens, the person complaining buys a piece of property next to a farmer that has been there for years. The new guy usually wants the farmer to change his ways to accommodate him.



Yep, deal with that daily.


----------



## iti_oj

Does any one else know if other states have a similar out reach? If so perhaps all of them can be put into a list and stickied?


----------



## doingitmyself

I am thinking of doing bees next year and i know ahead of time i can not locate a hive on my property because i live next to a corn field only 10 feet away from my house. If they got sprayed for the last two years, is it fair to ask why you put them there again?

I'm having an experienced bee keeper help to locate a safe place for my bees. Likely 2 miles away but near a pumpkin patch, and alfalfa fields with clover.


----------



## doingitmyself

Illinois has a safe bee program as well, I don't know the exact particulars of it but as i understand it when you register with the state farmers are required to notify you ahead of time if they are going to be spraying within 200 yards of a bee box. That gives you enough time to close em up or move them for a few days if you need to. That seems fair to everyone and to be honest farmers want the bees around as well. I may not understand the rules exactly but it goes something like that.


----------



## k9

They were sprayed last year, and then this year it has not happened every year. When these die out this year from the spray i will not replace them, i have an orchard and a large garden and trying to live off what we grow at least to some extent. It would have been nice to have on my 10 acres my own bees to pollinate my own crops. That seems to be asking far too much. He use to plant soybeans every other year, now it is corn every year.


----------



## Seth

Have you talked directly to the farmer?


----------



## k9

No Seth i have not, he's a good guy and i know the guy is not malicious about this. I know he is trying to make a living and a profit like all of us. I am happy that he is farming the land, it keeps it from being developed. I am mad because i have dead bees, i believe that chemical companies know that these products are dangerous and have damages that are done in the future. Just like DDT and agent orange. I think that the government approves these chemicals not really caring what it does so long as the big companies make money and they get their share. I believe that the little guys suffer for it, and the consumer that doesn't realize the chemical soups that they are getting in their food and water. I believe that my neighbor believes that the product he is using in this neighborhood is safe. I think and believe that if the chemical company and or the government would be truthful about the dangers of these products he would not use them. I want him to turn a profit, i don't want money out of this or a piece of him, i would just like to have some bees and grow some food for me and mine on this little piece of land that we finally paid off. I thought that was kinda a given on a "Homesteading" site but i guess not so much. <redacted by moderator> Not saying it's you Seth.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

k9 said:


> Your right Buffy, i should lock up bees that are natural and benefical pollinators so that my neighbor can fly a plane around the top of my house, he is literally 30ft above it and spray chemical death. We are all better off for that.Maybe i can find someone that wants to bury some nuclear rad waste on my property.... really just don't drink the water.


OK,eep: Take a breath. I'm on your side. Monsanto, Bayer etc. are  evil. I got a "Bee Against Monsanto " t-shirt to wear to the March Against Monsanto protest. 

I've lost hives before and not to farmers. I lost one last year because the City of Dallas like to spray for mosquitoes. :grumble: :flame: I found out when they were going to be spraying again, closed and covered the hives for a day, and they were ok.

You NEED to talk to the guy. He doesn't have a clue that its killing your bees.
Don't give up. 

BTW Possum, In case you didn't know, moving them to another part of the property won't work. Bees forage up to 3 miles. If anyone sprays within that distance the bees can be hurt.


----------



## k9

Did talk to him, he did not know we have bees and stated that he would make it right, and offered other fields that do not get sprayed. I told him that it was kind of him to make both offers, and that he did not owe me for anything, and explained that we really keep the bees on our property to pollinate and enjoy watching, and the honey when we do get a little is a bonus. I asked him to be so kind as to let me know next time he sprays so that i may confine the bees the night before and he stated they would do that.


----------



## unregistered41671

Buffy in Dallas said:


> BTW Possum, In case you didn't know, moving them to another part of the property won't work. Bees forage up to 3 miles. If anyone sprays within that distance the bees can be hurt.



I never said he needed to move his bees to another part of the property.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Possum Belly said:


> Maybe you ought to buy more acreage. What he does on his property is his business.


Sorry Possum, I interpreted this and some other suggestions as move the bees away from the neighbor. 

Unless K9 has his/her bees in the middle of the property and the closest property line is over 3 miles away, the bees will visit the neighbor. That is why it is technically impossible to have organic honey.


----------



## k9

Add why they are in indicator of what is going on with the food chain.


----------



## postroad

Makes one wonder if there are regulations about what chemicals can be applied with which method and at what distance from boundary lines?

An airplane is not exactly a precision instrument for application of chemicals.

I know I can kill grass using roundup to within inches of a boundary line using my backpack sprayer and waiting for the right wind conditions.

Don't imagine that would work with a plane.


----------



## farmerDale

postroad said:


> Makes one wonder if there are regulations about what chemicals can be applied with which method and at what distance from boundary lines?
> 
> An airplane is not exactly a precision instrument for application of chemicals.
> 
> I know I can kill grass using roundup to within inches of a boundary line using my backpack sprayer and waiting for the right wind conditions.
> 
> Don't imagine that would work with a plane.


Many, many chemicals are not allowed to be applied by air for drift reasons. DO NOT APPLY BY AIR, is a very common direction on chemical labels.

It comes down to what it is being sprayed. All chemicals are not created equally, and they each have specific instructions on what are known as buffer zones, for terrestrial and aquatic biomes. Some are 0 yards, some are 20 yards and so on.

No, a plane is not a very precision spray machine in terms of drift control, depending on what is sprayed, wind direction, strength, and temperature and climate conditions at application time, where the spraying is happening, and of course, how good the operator of the craft is. Planes today do have gps precision at least, and awesome nozzles that simply allow for less drift potential than ever before, because droplet size is controlled.

Remember folks, do not be shy to ask the farmer what it is he is applying, he won't bite. Chemicals are not all created equally. The last thing most farmers want is unwanted drift complaints, and the costs that can occur from them. Actually, pre-empting these issues by calling the farmer and telling him you have concerns about your bees, trees, gardens, or animals, will usually set your mind at ease ahead of time. 

As far as bee populations here in farm country, they are excellent in spite of ag operations. Same for hummingbirds, frogs, salamanders, fish, and all those other canary on the coal mine species. But we also have vast amounts of space with so few people, clean water, wilderness.... a buffer if you will.

I do not doubt that CERTAIN chemicals have some impact on some bee populations if direct hits happen. BUT, in my opinion, farming has never been as clean for the environment, better for the soil, and lower impact, than it is today.


----------



## alleyyooper

Many states including Michigan you need a license to apply chemicals to fields.

 Al


----------



## unioncreek

If you think he's drifting pesticide on your land call the state department of ag and have them investigate. Once you file a complaint they have to follow up on it.

Bob


----------



## k9

The crop duster returned this morning to spray something again on the same cornfield. It came unannounced after I was told that they would notify me the night before. Well farming is big business, and so that is how one should expect to be treated i guess. Apparently he has bugs and weeds in his year afer year cornfield that have grown accustom to all this new technology, i wonder if humans will adapt as quickly. Oh...sorry no need to it's not harmful to humans or pets.


----------



## farmerDale

k9 said:


> The crop duster returned this morning to spray something again on the same cornfield. It came unannounced after I was told that they would notify me the night before. Well farming is big business, and so that is how one should expect to be treated i guess. Apparently he has bugs and weeds in his year afer year cornfield that have grown accustom to all this new technology, i wonder if humans will adapt as quickly. Oh...sorry no need to it's not harmful to humans or pets.


If he said he was going to tell you, that is a definite breach of kindness and regard, respect and good faith.

HOWEVER

It could be, that the plane he had was booked well in advance, and he had no idea the day it may arrive to spray. That is also a possibility. Often times if a company loses some bookings, they will go ahead and spray the next guys land. If they could not get a hold of him, or if they assumed he was needing it badly enough, this may be what occurred. 

Again, ask WHAT he is spraying, and look it up. Some stuff is nasty, some is not; not all chemicals are created equally. So rather than ASSUME what he is spraying for, and by association, what chemical is being used, find out.

Best wishes. I do hope you can maintain a good relationship... As a farmer myself, learning how folks may react, or what assumptions may be made, is actually quite helpful. Then again, I do not have non-farming neighbors, nor do I get crop dusting done more than once per decade.

:soap:


----------



## k9

He runs his center pivot over the corner of my property, i think that is about to end.


----------



## alleyyooper

Big business or not there are rules that apply to applying pestsides and herbisides.

Doesn't sound like a very considerate person to me either.
His lawyer sure would be getting to meet mine if it were me that crap was happening to.

 Al


----------



## crazyfarm

k9 said:


> Your right Buffy, i should lock up bees that are natural and benefical pollinators so that my neighbor can fly a plane around the top of my house, he is literally 30ft above it and spray chemical death. We are all better off for that.Maybe i can find someone that wants to bury some nuclear rad waste on my property.... really just don't drink the water.


Being a bit unreasonable here. You can't stop your neighbor. What you can do is protect you and yours. You do that by locking them up to avoid them dying. It's that simple. No need to get dramatic about it.


----------



## k9

crazyfarm said:


> Being a bit unreasonable here. You can't stop your neighbor. What you can do is protect you and yours. You do that by locking them up to avoid them dying. It's that simple. No need to get dramatic about it.


 Possibly you haven't read the entire thread.


----------



## crazyfarm

k9 said:


> Possibly you haven't read the entire thread.


I hadn't. I didn't realize there were so many pages until I'd already responded and this site won't let a person delete so..........


----------



## michael ark

You can use the edit button. I do.


----------



## doingitmyself

Sorry about your bees...... that sucks.


----------



## crazyfarm

michael ark said:


> You can use the edit button. I do.


Yeah but what would I have edited it to? lol I couldn't think of anything after I'd read through so... :shrug:


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm

This thread needs to be locked and deleted.


----------



## alleyyooper

*"This thread needs to be locked and deleted"*

Which Locked or deleted? And why should that action be taken?

 Al


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Don't lock! I would like an update. How are your bees doing K9?


----------



## k9

Buffy,
The two hives are still going, I think it was a set back for them. I have kept them on syrup all summer as I am just trying to build them up so them will survive the winter. Hoping it is not as bitter as it was last year around here. A local bee supply company told me this spring that loses ran 80% around here.


----------



## k9

We found out just now that the chemicals used were LambdaStar, QuiltXcel and Corn Belt Trophy Gold. Seems that at times they don't even know when the plane is coming as the pilot fits it into his schedule and weather conditons. Our neighbor lady has asked for an advance notice before as she wants to put her horses up as her house is surrounded by the cornfield before the duster shows up. She stated that the plane has shown up and the farmer did not know it was there.... My wife stated that she had a headache right after the dusting. We were talking to the neighbor lady and never mentioned that my wife had a headache, she stated, "I get a headache when they spray."


----------

